# Elk Mountain, PA 3/9/2007



## trtaylor (Mar 11, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday March 9, 2007

*Resort or Ski Area: *Elk Mountain Ski Resort

*Conditions: *Packed Powder

*Trip Report: *Arrived aprox. 8:10 am to blue skies and low temps. Was meeting my brother there, who is an Elk instructor. Got my ticket, booted up, and we hit the lift. 

Conditions were just superb. Started with the runs on the east side and worked our way to the west side during the course of the day.

Lift lines were short, but longer than the typical mid-week day. Clearly many people came out to take advantage of such a great late winter day. However, once you started down you basically had the run to yourself.   

For me, was probably the best skiing conditions I've ever experienced. Everyone was talking about it being such a great day.

I forgot my camera, but was such a nice day I snapped a few pictures using my phone. Thus explaining the quality of the pictures below.

Elk upon arrival>






Susquehanna>





Looking north>





Upper Tunkhannock>


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 11, 2007)

I've got friends in Deposit NY and some fond memories of skiing ek under the lights.
  Wish my phone took pictures that nice .


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> Upper Tunkhannock>



Niiiiice!!! That looks fantastic.


----------



## trtaylor (Mar 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Niiiiice!!! That looks fantastic.



You know I can't ski 'em :smile: Put that picture in there for you.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2007)

trtaylor said:


> You know I can't ski 'em :smile: Put that picture in there for you.



Thank you. They look like they're just about to make that almost immediate change from flash-frozen bumps to spring corn bumps. MMMmmmm...


----------

